# Testosternone Undecanoate Dosing



## John Ziegler (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone here familiar with the Testosterone Undecanoate and dosing  for trt ?

If someone was using 100mgs of Test C per week and wanted to try out the Test U or go on a trip this or that what kind of doses would be needed ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2016)

I would pin the same dose .. If you can do atleast 150 mg it would be a lot better .. U tested only in the 300s before


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

200mg test u / e2w, some would take it for 3 or 4 weeks (keeping to their 100mg/wk protocol) but deal with the higher peak to trough


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been running U for TRT for a while.  I pin once a week, same weekly dosage as C


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 4, 2016)

Zieg I haven't been following along all the way but why haven't you just started running 200mg a week and doing a real cut?
If mapping out a caloric deficit and carb cycle sounds like a pain why not just a keto.
That and some heavy lifting for 12 weeks.
Then reevaluate a trt dose at that time?
Just curious?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 5, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Zieg I haven't been following along all the way but why haven't you just started running 200mg a week and doing a real cut?
> If mapping out a caloric deficit and carb cycle sounds like a pain why not just a keto.
> That and some heavy lifting for 12 weeks.
> Then reevaluate a trt dose at that time?
> Just curious?



Really ought to because I've pretty much been eating a lot of pizza at work and that has been my diet.

Haven't done a lot of keto research but will do and maybe give it a shot.

I started out with the 50mgs a week then after a few weeks went 50mg's twice a week for 3 months which felt pretty good.

Just recently within the past two weeks bumped up to 75mgs twice a week and holy moly I'm loving it.

Super horny, feels good in the gym, better strength and endurance.

Have been doing a lot more cardio lately on the arc trainer.

You're right I ought to step it up and get serious about the diet I've stepped everything else up a couple notches.

Haven't bumped all the way up to 100mg twice a week yet as I'm trying to find a regimen that won't require an AI.

But that does sound like a logical concept and will look into the keto cut at 200mg.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm just going to be honest and say the first three weeks of keto sucks for carb cravings.
I just have done well with it because it is a static diet. Works well for fat loss and when I'm heavy into the carbs I notice self control goes out of the window more often than not when around good food people and drinks.
Keto was best for me for fastest fat loss but carb cycling worked the best for me when I looked my best.
A static (same boring shit every day) diet was the easiest way to maintain and not stray into any temptation.

200mgs a week for 12 weeks, a diet of some sort and a strength program. (5x5, 5,3,1 or cube)
Not sure how you could go wrong With that.
Then perhaps reevaluate what your trt doses should be or find another doctor.

I hope you reach the goals you're trying to achieve


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Anyone here familiar with the Testosterone Undecanoate and dosing  for trt ?
> 
> If someone was using 100mgs of Test C per week and wanted to try out the Test U or go on a trip this or that what kind of doses would be needed ?



If you want the same amount of active hormone as the cyp, you will want to look at the ester weight. Keep in mind the longer the ester, the more it weighs and takes away from the active hormone. The chart shows E/C at 70 and 69% active hormone. The Und ester shows around 61mg. I would up the dose for the Und around 10% to make up for weight.


ESTER WEIGHT/ ACTIVE HORMONE

 100mg Testosterone Suspension (un-esterified Testosterone) = 100mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Acetate = 83mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Propionate = 80mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Isocaproate = 72mg Testosterone
100mg Testosterone Enanthate = 70mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Cypionate = 69mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate = 66mg Testosterone
 100mg Testosterone Decanoate = 62mg Testosterone
100mg Testosterone Undecanoate = 61mg Testosterone

 100mg Trenbolone Acetate = 87mg Trenbolone
 100mg Trenbolone Enanthate = 70mg Trenbolone 
 100mg Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate = 70mg Trenbolone

 100mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate = 67mg Nandrolone
 100mg Nandrolone Decanoate = 64mg Nandrolone

 100mg Drostanolone Propionate = 80mg Drostanolone
 100mg Drostanolone Enanthate = 70mg Drostanolone

If you are looking for the same as Cyp for 200mg, you will want to dose at 220mg to be more accurate.

Now, the Und for TRT is used for the less frequent injections. Docs will prescribe it at 8+ week intervals. Can't say I really agree with that because the initial inject would be super high in the beginning then slope down the whole time. Hardly stable levels. 

Personally, if I was giving it a go, I would go every 2 or 3 weeks just so the peak isn't to high. There really is no point in using the Und for TRT unless you wanted to extend the inject intervals. Otherwise, I would just stick with the Cyp. 

The below chart shows the half lives and Und is 3 weeks before it releases another half of the hormone. Without running a front load on weekly injections with Und, it will take weeks to achieve stable levels. If starting at 50mg a week, you will get just enough Test to shut you down, no matter what ester you choose.

If you run below TRT levels, you will be shut down without enough test.

HALF LIFE CHART

 Testosterone Propionate: 0.8 days
 Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 1.5 days
 Testosterone Isocaproate: 4.0 days
Testosterone Enanthate: 4.5 days
 Testosterone Cypionate: 5.0 days
 Testosterone Decanoate: 7.5 days
Testosterone Undecanoate: 20.9 days
 Trenbolone Acetate: 1.0 days
 Trenbolone Enanthate: 4.5 days
 Masteron Propionate: 0.8 days
 Masteron Enanthate: 4.5 days
 Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 1.5 days
 Nandrolone Decanoate: 7.5 days
 Equipoise: 14.0 days
 Primobolan Oral: 5 hours
 Primobolan Injectable: 4.5 days
 Halotestin: 7 hours
 Anadrol: 14 hours
 Dianabol: 5 hours
 Turinabol: 16 hours
 Winstrol Oral: 8 hours
 Winstrol Injectable: 1.0 days
 Anavar: 10 hours
 Superdrol: 10 hours

Good luck, sounds like keto is the way to go for you. It can get costly unless you can eat family packs of chicken breasts day in and day out.

H


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Couple of studies using TU at 500mg E4W:
A multicenter contraceptive efficacy study of injectable testosterone undecanoate in healthy Chinese men.
Multicenter contraceptive efficacy trial of injectable testosterone undecanoate in Chinese men.

Keep in mind that those studies used a solution dissolved in tea seed oil, which results in a sustained release over 4 week intervals. If you have a solution dissolved in castor oil then this can be extended to 12 week intervals.
Basically, it doesn't require weekly or bi-weekly frequency


----------



## BoxingFever (Dec 6, 2016)

Second time doing palumbo diet and love it. Amazing results. Superbane who is your avatar man? Damnnnn she fine haha


----------

